# oscars (pics)



## dante322 (Jan 15, 2012)

My 150 gallon tank finally completed its cycle. Last night I rescued 2 oscars from the neighbor. She had them both in a 35 gallon tank.



They are all but inseperable, the albino follows the tiger all over the tank. Sometimes they seem to "curl" around each other, and I am wondering if they are a breeding pair.

I havent been able to find any info on sexing them, so I was hoping someone here would have some insight.

The tiger is about 5 inches currently and the albino is closer to 4 inches. I know they were bought at the same time and were similar in size at the time.


----------



## f1shy (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

very nice, good rescue


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Good looking fish


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 26, 2011)

They both probably think they're free going from a 35 to nice large tank! Good to hear you could rescue them


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

awww, cute!


----------



## Mjgately (Jul 30, 2011)

From what I've been reading, the only realistic way to sex an oscar is to wait until one lays eggs, since male and female both look the same. They are beautiful fish though, and I'm no expert so don't give up hope.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice oscars. looks like they could use some fattening up. Feed them plenty of good quality food and they will look a lot better in no time.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Beautiful oscars, I want to do an oscar tank so bad but have nowhere near the room in my apt lol


----------



## dante322 (Jan 15, 2012)

> Nice oscars. looks like they could use some fattening up. Feed them plenty of good quality food and they will look a lot better in no time.


Thats funny, they eat like hogs! I've been giving them cichlid gold pellets and freeze dried brine shrimp. They eat it all as soon as it hits the water. I even feed them more than I like to because they eat so quickly.

There is also a large syndontis catfish in with them, I have to be tricky and drop some bottom feeder tablets in a different part of the tank while the oscars are eating, if they see that dropping they will get it too. The catfish is so layed back, sometimes the oscars will find the tablets before he does.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes oscars are pigs, and sounds like your doing good by them. By the looks of the first pics they weren't getting the right foods from the previous owner and in such a small tank didnt help.

Glad they got a good home with you. When you can start giving them crickets and grasshoppers and they will start eating from your fingers.


----------

